# LOOK!PERFECT B. O. L. LOCATION!WOODED 14+ acs,more ,22,700 cash



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

call 936-225-2158 no emails ,i dont check them

improved ,utilities,very private views,see my other ad on this site too ,reduced from 28k to 25 k now 22,700 cash 
36,000 value want to sell this week






























































:teehee:


----------



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

mountain home /clarkridge arkansas area 11 miles out of city
5.9 miles to norfork lake amazing value ,you wont find land at this price around here for that
10 acres runs about 25,000 and no pavement 
my is paved trailers ,mobiles ok ,no permit to build
phone elec mail
must see value 936-225-2158


----------

